# 2009 IRC, WALL BRACING



## Uncle Bob (Feb 27, 2010)

2009 IRC, R602.10 Wall Bracing went from six (6) pages [2006 IRC] to twenty eight (28) pages!

This calls for a new ICC Certification - Wall Bracing Inspector/Plans Examiner.

Does anyone know of any training specific to these new requirements?

Uncle Bob


----------



## conarb (Feb 27, 2010)

Re: 2009 IRC, WALL BRACING

Uncle Bob:

California apparently has a new CSEI, I am trying to get more information and will post it when I get it, but they must be structural engineers.  On that thread I posted about 8 straight days of inspections the contractor says this:





			
				Sim on the JLC said:
			
		

> Radius rafter roof sheathing complete. It only took 8 building inspections before we could finish off the roof sheathing. I need to start a new thread on CSEI. Contractor Structural Engineering Inspectors. The CSEI took the fun out of this house. The 2007 CBC codes are 10 fold tougher than the 2001 CBC codes and the CSEI is enforcing every single new code. Today the CSEI said that every beam in the house has to has a metal connection to the top plates or post. I have over 100 joist and roof beams I have to try to install some type of metal connection on. No more toe nailing beams to the plates or setting beams in post pockets.The CSEI looks at the structural engineering plans then he looks at my framing and tells me I need to contact the structural engineer to have beams checked for uplift. So far he added about 33 PHD5 holdowns to the orginal set of structural engineering plans and we're not even half way thru the shear wall inspections.
> 
> CSEI's are structural engineers and building inspectors. I wonder if we're allow to run them over with the forklif? Or do we have to have the forklift engineered first. Too make sure it weighs enough to squash them on the first try.


----------



## RJJ (Feb 27, 2010)

Re: 2009 IRC, WALL BRACING

Not yet! Just went to a free course put on by a few local engineers. It was an over view. A lot of what was used in the past has been replaced. Check the black line along the side of the pages!


----------



## conarb (Feb 28, 2010)

Re: 2009 IRC, WALL BRACING

I've got a clarification on that CSEI statement, it's the building inspector unilaterally adding to the SE's requirements.





			
				Sim on the JLC said:
			
		

> Dick, CSEI is just the nickname I've given to the building inspector you saw the day you came out to our Woodside job. Instead of looking at our framing for the building inspection, he starts looking at uplift connections. He's second guessing the structural engineering of the plans and asking me to inform the EOR that the structural engineering looks incorrect and needs to be addressed. He's the head of the Woodside building department and he reviewed the structural engineering plan before the permit was issued. Friday he added another 16 PHD5's to the structural framing.


Building inspectors who are not even engineers are beginning to think they are Gods. Apparently the inspector is not even an engineer, but he's got certs!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 28, 2010)

Re: 2009 IRC, WALL BRACING

ConArb,

"Building inspectors who are not even engineers are beginning to think they are Gods."

What do you mean "think"?    

I'm telling ya'll to move to Oklahoma and you can do this;

(click on the picture to enlarge; click on picture again for a closer look)

Narrow walls that don't work.





Don't look at the 8" wall in the background; it don't count because the opening is  for a golf cart.   :roll:





Aw, come on; what's the difference in 15" and 16" anyway.





I met the framing contractor at this house and asked him about the walls adjacent to the garage openings.  He said the inspector told the builder to "fix them" and the builder said no; so there it is.





I would show the nailing; or lack their of; but, this is already bad enough.

I also asked why they didn't install anchor bolts per code and he said that the shot nails hold down just as good; and the inspectors approved them.

This is not just one builder or framing contractor; this is everywhere.

Uncle Bob


----------



## RJJ (Feb 28, 2010)

Re: 2009 IRC, WALL BRACING

Guess they didn't get the 09 codes yet! :lol:

UB: See there was a reason you moved to the big O state and it wasn't the fish!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 28, 2010)

Re: 2009 IRC, WALL BRACING

RJJ,

That crap in the pictures below don't meet the 2003 requirements.

I'm leaning towards getting a job as a Code Enforcement Officer; because, I wouldn't last 24 hours after my first frame inspection as a Buidling Inspector in this State.

They do make you cut the grass.   

Uncle Bob


----------



## RJJ (Feb 28, 2010)

Re: 2009 IRC, WALL BRACING

If the condition of the site is a reflection of the construction God help us!

I believe they get some strong wind in that area! Do they have a clue about the framing needed at the garage. May be a few straps! Wow!


----------



## globe trekker (Mar 1, 2010)

Re: 2009 IRC, WALL BRACING

Uncle Bob,

Great pics.!     Keep `em coming!    Sounds like you have your work cut out for you in Oklahoma.    

Take a job as a  C.E.O. and expand from there.     You wanted something you could sink your teeth into

didn't you?

Also, continue to get any certs. that you can and advertise your services on the side [ NOT in the

jurisdiction in which you work though!  ].     The " realtors & house builders "  monopoly are going

to fight you all the way.     Sounds like it's time to raise the bar in Oklahoma and you are just the man

to do it!

.


----------



## barlovian (Mar 1, 2010)

Re: 2009 IRC, WALL BRACING

Fairfax County VA has a good powerpoint download.

http://www.fairfaxcounty.gov/dpwes/publ ... d_bracing/


----------



## Paul Sweet (Mar 1, 2010)

Re: 2009 IRC, WALL BRACING

Virginia hasn't adopted the 2009 code yet.  This Powerpoint is probably based on Virginia's amendments to the 2006 IRC.


----------



## Daddy-0- (Mar 12, 2010)

Re: 2009 IRC, WALL BRACING

Paul,

Chesterfield, VA has already adopted the braced wall section of the 2009 per a B.O. modification. You can use the new "simplified" method now if you wish and they have had some plans already submitted using this. The new method is easier but still confusing and only applicable for some house designs. This new method will help in many situations.


----------



## peach (Mar 13, 2010)

Re: 2009 IRC, WALL BRACING

SSTD 10 (or whatever they call it now), explains it pretty well.


----------



## Mule (Mar 15, 2010)

Re: 2009 IRC, WALL BRACINGHere is a checklist we will use once we adopt the 2009 IRC.This came from the City of Fort Worth. They also have a 23 page document on winbracing under the 2009 IRC. If anybody wants it, email me and I will forward it on to you.

View attachment 90


View attachment 90


/monthly_2010_07/572953b5a3787_2009Checklist.jpg.7679dc16927e3dd8895e0113bf931da8.jpg


----------



## rktect 1 (Mar 15, 2010)

Re: 2009 IRC, WALL BRACING

S.O.B.

FREAKin !@?*$.

I hate when I write a long post and the pc or internet screw it up so I have a diagnostic failure to connect.

It was a great post too.  Now it's gone.


----------



## rktect 1 (Mar 15, 2010)

Re: 2009 IRC, WALL BRACING

Short version, maybe.  I'll copy it prior to submitting it this time.

I am rethinking making DP's submit a wall bracing plan.

I went on an inspection of a single family res, about 2500 sq. ft.

The DP on the drawing was clear that he wanted wall bracing method #3.  48" structural panel at each corner and every 25 feet.  Details showed this as well as an insulated sheathing between panels.  After 1st review they were told to submit a REScheck because they did not meet prescriptive path.  REScheck supplied and they passed by 3.5% showing a 1/2" R-3 cont. insulated sheathing and R-13 batt

I go out for a structural inspection and there is a continuously 1/2" structural panel sheathed home.  I tell the contractor that the arkitect need to submit new plans and a new REScheck.  He doesn't really know what I am talking about but delivers the message.  The Arkitect submits a letter stating that the cont. 1/2" structural panel plywood sheathing is the insulated sheathing and he is not required to resubmit.  I voicemail him back, NOT.  Basically but with more tact.

So, I need to find a better way to get things cleared up.

My original post was WAY better.  I copied this prior to submitting it.


----------



## Big Mac (Mar 15, 2010)

Re: 2009 IRC, WALL BRACING

I feel your pain.  I too have had my posts highjacked.  I think it may happen when several people are trying to post at the same time.  I try to rememeber to compose in a word document and then transfer to the web page.  I didn't this time though.  Maybe I will get highjacked again.


----------



## Mule (Mar 15, 2010)

Re: 2009 IRC, WALL BRACING

Any time I have a LONG post, before I submit, I always highlight everything and then copy. A lot of times I will paste into word to check my spelling too.

That saves a lot of

S.O.B.

FREAKin !@?*$.


----------



## TJacobs (Mar 15, 2010)

Re: 2009 IRC, WALL BRACING



			
				rktect 1 said:
			
		

> Short version, maybe.  I'll copy it prior to submitting it this time.I am rethinking making DP's submit a wall bracing plan.
> 
> I went on an inspection of a single family res, about 2500 sq. ft.
> 
> ...


Since when is the REScheck supposed to match the plans... :?:  :?


----------



## Mule (Apr 7, 2010)

UB I stumbled on this webinar. It has some real good information. It's about an hour long but you can pause it and come back to it!

Here are the handouts. Handouts

2009 Webinar on Wall Bracing


----------



## Bootleg (May 2, 2010)

Mule said:
			
		

> UB I stumbled on this webinar. It has some real good information. It's about an hour long but you can pause it and come back to it!Here are the handouts. Handouts
> 
> 2009 Webinar on Wall Bracing


Mule,

Thank you,

for your post on Wall Bracing on the Webinar.


----------

